# password and id problems



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

is there anybody else with these problems

cant seem to get it off the middle of the screen

when it pops up :x :x


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Me! [smiley=furious3.gif]

Its working ok now [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Getting the same just logged off and on again still happening :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Getting the same just logged off and on again still happening :evil:


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Yea me as well , just rebooted again and all is ok , :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Did have same prob, Emailed "Nem" Web Tech, now appears to be O.K. I hope.
Hoggy


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

just logged back on seems to be ok now...

BUT FOR HOW LONG :!:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Whats been happening,I keep getting box with username & password Is it my computer?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Harold said:


> Hi, Did have same prob, Emailed "Nem" Web Tech, now appears to be O.K. I hope.
> Hoggy


Please remember I am web tech for the TT Owners Club only and have no control over this forum.

Nick


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

I had this problem on my desktop, in both IE and Firefox.

Logged on with my laptop - no problems.

This made my desktop work.

Hmmm.... ghosts in the machine methinks :?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nem said:


> Harold said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Did have same prob, Emailed "Nem" Web Tech, now appears to be O.K. I hope.
> ...


Hi Nick, Who is the best person to contact then, regarding Forum probs. Thought you had fixed it. Forgot there is no connection between Forum & TTOC. :wink: :? 
Hoggy


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Jae is the only person to contact about these sort of problems as fas as I know.

Nick


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Seems to be ok now? Or is it that I'm at home on the Mac rather than the choddy PC at work?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Had the same problem earlier today but it's fine now.

But then reply notifications are missing again :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm fed up of sending Jae text messages about missing forum notifications :?

As for the other fault - try rebooting - if it's got the lock and key, it sounds like a Windows account encryption log on problem thingey. Rebooting often clears this.


----------

